

Who Really Killed the Crunchpad? - mohanbelani
http://www.e27.sg/2009/12/03/who-really-killed-the-crunchpad/

======
allenbrunson
i would love read an article that answered the question posed by the title.
sadly, this isn't it.

~~~
jvdh
The only interesting bit from this article is that there seems to be only one
shareholder of Fusion Garage, while it was previously suggested there were
more.

The rest of the article is mostly hear-say and conjecture.

~~~
fhars
More raw material to invent hearsay: that is the address shared by the founder
and the sharehoder:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&q=458+Choa+Chu+Kang+Avenue+4,+Choa+Chu+Kang,+Singapur+680458&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=44.069599,79.013672&ie=UTF8&cd=2&geocode=FfoJFQAdkuMuBg&split=0&hq=&hnear=458+Choa+Chu+Kang+Avenue+4,+Singapur+680458&ll=1.378812,103.736215&spn=0.003411,0.004823&t=h&z=18)

------
elblanco
Still hoping to find out, just not here.

------
jcapote
How do we even know it was alive to begin with?

